# wifi et mac pro



## chipchipe (5 Février 2011)

Bonsoir ,

je possède un mac pro G5 et j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il faut mettre comme carte Airport  et ou elle s'installe .
Merci


----------



## KERRIA (7 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Normalement dans ton G5 elle est déjà présente
Pour t'en assurer et vérifier ses caractéristiques:
-Menu "Pomme" en haut à gauche
-A propos de ce mac
-Pus d'informations
-Matériel = Carte vidéo/Moniteur

Si tu as un G5 Tour la carte vidéo ne suffira pas il faut en plus la petite antenne
en forme de "T" qui se connecte à l'arrière de la bête

Bonne journée


----------



## chipchipe (7 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci de ta réponse ,mais peux tu me donner plus d'info.

Que dois je trouver comme info dans :Matériel = Carte vidéo/Moniteur

et ou se trouve cette petite antenne?

Merci


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2011)

Menu pomme/a propos de ce Mac/plus d'infos&#8230;/réseau/airport

L'antenne en "t" se trouve à l'arrière (côté connecteurs) de ton Mac


----------



## chipchipe (7 Février 2011)

cela confirme ce que je savais déjà. Je ne l'ai pas!
Donc j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il faut mettre comme carte Airport  et ou elle s'installe?


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2011)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1305?viewlocale=fr_FR

C'est un peu succinct, mais gougeul est ton ami


----------



## KERRIA (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas d'antenne que tu n'as pas de carte WiFi

D'abord cheche les caractéristiques de celle que tu as ...car je serais très étonné qu'il n'y en ai pas
sur ton G5...ou alors elle est HS ou alors tu l'as acheté d'occasion à quelqu'un qui l'a gardée.....enfin bref cherche par le processus très simple que nous t'avons indiqué et tiens nous au courant......

Au fait c'est quoi ton G5 exactement....

Bonne journée


----------



## chipchipe (8 Février 2011)

Pour l'instant je ne cherche pas l'antenne!
j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il faut mettre comme carte Airport  et ou elle s'installe? 	


je n'ai pas  de carte airport  (Aucune information trouvée.)!!!!!!


----------



## Invité (8 Février 2011)

L'antenne obligatoire, sinon pas de Wifi

La carte


----------



## KERRIA (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour

...Tu es décidément difficile à dépanner, ne répondant pas aux questions...

Explique comment tu n'as pas trouvé de carte wifi
-dans : plus d'info = matériel = carte WiFi ....
-est ce que tu as activé la ligne "FireWire "

Si oui : 2 cas
1-La carte WiFi est signalée avec ses caractéristiques de vitesse
2-"Aucune carte WiFi ne semble être installée......"

Bonne journée


----------



## chipchipe (10 Février 2011)

je l'ai dis dans l'onglet de la carte airport il me mets:

"Aucune information trouvée" donc pas de wifi

donc j'aimerais installer une carte ,je ne sais pas  laquelle et ou il faut la mettre !


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2011)

La carte c'est le modèle dont j'ai mis le lien. Idem pour l'antenne !

Pour l'emplacement, j'ai donné le lien plus haut.


----------



## chipchipe (10 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> La carte c'est le modèle dont j'ai mis le lien. Idem pour l'antenne !
> 
> Pour l'emplacement, j'ai donné le lien plus haut.




je te remercie,mais la carte c'est pour un imac et non un mac pro.
Et pour l'emplacement ce n'est pas le même modèle.
Donc j'en suis toujours au même point.

Merci quand même.


----------



## KERRIA (11 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Il faut d'abord savoir si port PCI ou AGP donc décrire un peu plus ton G5....

Bonne journée


----------



## chipchipe (11 Février 2011)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il faut d'abord savoir si port PCI ou AGP donc décrire un peu plus ton G5....
> 
> Bonne journée


c'est un  Mac Pro PCI


----------



## KERRIA (11 Février 2011)

Mille excuses j'ai tout confondu...ça c'est pour la carte graphique...je dois trop boire ou être passé de date....

A bientôt

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h00 ----------

Excuse encore...décidément ...j'ai oublié de dire que pour ma part sur mes 2 G5 j'ai des "AIRPORT EXPRES"

Voir si chez MAC WAY il ont de cela

Bonne soirée


----------



## chipchipe (11 Février 2011)

KERRIA a dit:


> Mille excuses j'ai tout confondu...ça c'est pour la carte graphique...je dois trop boire ou être passé de date....
> 
> A bientôt
> 
> ...



Merci.
peux tu me montrer sur un photo ou elle se branche.
Merci


----------



## Invité (11 Février 2011)

*KERRIA* lâche un peu le biberon !  
C'est Airport Extreme pas Express (c'est toujours le lien que je donnais !)

@ *chipchipe*, tu pourrais faire une recherche, tu trouveras des photos, tu as tous les éléments pour ta recherche


----------



## chipchipe (12 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> *KERRIA* lâche un peu le biberon !
> C'est Airport Extreme pas Express (c'est toujours le lien que je donnais !)
> 
> @ *chipchipe*, tu pourrais faire une recherche, tu trouveras des photos, tu as tous les éléments pour ta recherche




désolée mais je n'ai pas trouvé!!!! tout ce que je trouve  ne corresponds pas à mon ordi !


----------



## KERRIA (12 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

T'as raison ...faut vraiment que j'arrête...merci du conseil...

Calmement j'ouvre le G5 bi pro et je lis :

Carte PCI = FireWire - ieee1394-Slot 3 - bus PCI

A bientôt


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2011)

*chipchipe* il y a deux modèles de PM G5.
Qu'on en finisse, c'est quoi ton modèle exactement ? Fréquence processeur(s) et nombre de processeur.
Si tu ne sais pas comment faire, copie ton numéro de série dans "menu pomme/a propos de ce mac/plus d'info/matériel/numéro de série (système) et colle le dans le formulaire en haut à gauche !
Copie/colle le résultat ici


----------



## chipchipe (12 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> *chipchipe* il y a deux modèles de PM G5.
> Qu'on en finisse, c'est quoi ton modèle exactement ? Fréquence processeur(s) et nombre de processeur.
> Si tu ne sais pas comment faire, copie ton numéro de série dans "menu pomme/a propos de ce mac/plus d'info/matériel/numéro de série (système) et colle le dans le formulaire en haut à gauche !
> Copie/colle le résultat ici


Voici (je ne connais pas ce site)

*Model Family:*                         Mac Pro                                 *Display:*                         N/A                                                      *Processor Type:*                         2.66GHz Quad Core Xeon                                 *Model Number:*                         A1186                                 *Color:*                         Aluminum                                                                             *Factory:*                      Ireland                              *Production Year:*2007         *Production Week:*19 (May)         *Production Number:*238


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2011)

J'avais des doutes Confirmés !!! 

C'est pas du tout un G5, mais un MacPro Intel. Evidemment les solutions que je donnais plus haut, en particulier la localisation de la carte ne collent pas.
J'ai pas de manuel pour un Mac aussi récent. Demande à un modo le transfert dans MacPro


----------



## chipchipe (12 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> J'avais des doutes Confirmés !!!
> 
> C'est pas du tout un G5, mais un MacPro Intel. Evidemment les solutions que je donnais plus haut, en particulier la localisation de la carte ne collent pas.
> J'ai pas de manuel pour un Mac aussi récent. Demande à un modo le transfert dans MacPro




J'ai toujours dis  que c'était un MAC PRO !


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2011)

> Bonsoir ,
> 
> je possède un mac pro *G5* et j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il faut mettre comme carte Airport et ou elle s'installe .
> Merci
> ...



etc Et tu es dans quel forum ? *G3 G4 G5* !
désolé de ne pas être voyant extra lucide !


----------



## KERRIA (13 Février 2011)

B'soir

C'est vrais que c'est Ch....
zon des machines inconues de leurs proprios....

Merci invité.....


----------



## lowlucas (14 Février 2011)

pour soulager les souffrances d'invité,et solutionner ton soucis, chipchipe, je te propose d'echanger ton mac pro contree mon G5, car je sais ou est la carte wifi, et pourrait même te la montrer...cela soulagerait le forum de quelques messages, resolurait ton soucis, et ne me generait pas plus que ça, je ne suis pas très regardant....


----------



## KERRIA (14 Février 2011)

Ouah.....!!!! ça c'est une honnête proposition et j'arrive trop tard...

Moi aussi ....moi aussi...

Bonne journée à tous


----------

